# Lighting on a Aquastart 320



## C00ki3 (22 Aug 2012)

Hi i was wondering if its possible to to improve the lighting in my aquastart 320, here is the picture of the light unit sorry its hard to get a picture without the lights reflexing in it.






The bulb is a PL11W mix Triphosphor 7.1k & Biolux 8k Fluorescent Tube that comes as standard.

My question is can I remove the plastic cover to increase the light into the tank? is it waterproof without it? also can i fit a reflector behind it to boost the lights?


----------



## HarryRobinson (22 Aug 2012)

Yes you can remove the plastic cover, no it wont be waterproof  A reflector would be a good idea, if you can find one


----------



## C00ki3 (22 Aug 2012)

HarryRobinson said:
			
		

> Yes you can remove the plastic cover, no it wont be waterproof  A reflector would be a good idea, if you can find one



If its not waterproof will tank evaporation effect it?


----------



## HarryRobinson (22 Aug 2012)

I had a tank ageeesss ago and i had no covers on the lights, the evaporation never affected it  I wouldn't do it though if you've got little ones running about


----------

